# buck with a snake bite



## winkle (Jan 6, 2004)

I shot a beautiful 9-point last week. He was limping a little which was my first clue that something was wrong. Unfortunately he was suffering from a snake bite, which we found on his hind leg. It not too surprising because we do get rattlers up at my ranch. I called up a bunch of people to see if they knew whether or not the meat was safe to eat. Nobody knew for sure but the general consensus was "Why risk it?" Has anybody run into this before and does anyone know for sure if the meat from a deer dying of a snake is safe??? Happy hunting!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

if it was enough to kill the deer, bet it would be enough to kill you. however if you are reading this i assume that you already made that choice


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

What part of the state is your ranch located?


----------

